# AE; "unbekannter Zeichnungsfehler"



## cervy (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und hoffe auf Hilfe. 
Hab das Productionstudio CS2 auf meiner neuen Rechnerkiste XP Pro64bit installiert. Alle Programme (von Premiere Pro über Illustrator, Photoshop, ..., bis Encore) laufen excellent, nur After Effects zickt, sieht nach dem Starten auf dem Desk wirr aus und verabschiedet sich nach dem ersten Klick einhergehend mit dem Spruch "unbekannter Zeichnungsfehler".  Hab das Programm schon von der Software- DVD neu installiert und auch reparieren lassen, ohne Erfolg. 
Jemand´ne Idee? Grafikproblem oder so 
Thanx und Grüße in die Runde.


----------

